# Know Your Temps: mthrnite



## [M]artin (Mar 22, 2007)

*It's time for another round of Know Your Temps! The Temp being questioned during this session is mthrnite!*

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:

---> One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days. Users may sign-up/volunteer for each weekly spot [but more on that later].

---> Once that user's week of questioning starts anybody can ask that user any 3 questions they want via posting on the thread. These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING! (Please post all 3 of your questions at once, in one solid post)

---> Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their week is up.

This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow Tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!

*mthrnite's session begins 3-22-07 and ends the night of 3-23-07.*

Temps On Deck:
[3-24-07 to 3-25-07] >>> bobitos
[3-26-07 to 3-27-07] >>> Orc
[3-28-07 to 3-29-07] >>> Gaisuto
[3-30-07 to 3-31-07] >>> AshuraZero
[4-1-07 to 4-2-07] >>> shadowboy
[4-3-07 to 4-4-07] >>> rambozotheclown
[4-5-07 to 4-6-07] >>> OSW
[4-7-07 to 4-8-07] >>> Opium
[4-9-07 to 4-10-07] >>> DarkRamza
[4-11-07 to 4-12-07] >>> nloding
[4-13-07 to 4-14-07] >>> \/\/oltz
[4-15-07 to 4-16-07] >>> RayorDragonFall
[4-17-07 to 4-18-07] >>> Linkiboy
[4-19-07 to 4-20-07] >>> spikeygcps2
[4-21-07 to 4-22-07] >>> JPH1120
[4-23-07 to 4-24-07] >>> Sil3n7
[4-25-07 to 4-26-07] >>> hadrian
[4-27-07 to 4-28-07] >>> filozof
[4-29-07 to 4-30-07] >>> mr_blonde_88
[5-1-07 to 5-2-07] >>> Mewgia
[5-3-07 to 5-4-07] >>> Psyfira
------------------------------------------------------
[5-13-07 to 5-14-07] >>> Magenta

Past _Know Your Temps_ Sessions:
>>> juggernaut911
>>> Qpido
>>> 754boy
>>> ShadowXP
>>> Qrayzie
>>> dafatkid27
>>> iza
>>> tshu
>>> Kyoji
>>> Mortenga
>>> .TakaM
>>> The Last Spartan
>>> Gamerman1723
>>> [M]artin

PM me ( link ) if you're interested in being featured on an upcoming session of Know Your Temps. Once your PM has been received, you can look for your name on an updated _Temps on Deck_ List in the next round's thread.


----------



## Orc (Mar 22, 2007)

1) Whose birthday is it tomorrow?
2) How old are you gonna be tomorrow?
3) Do I need to emphasize the word OLD?


----------



## sipoon (Mar 22, 2007)

1)In quickspot can you find all the differences in picture 10 ? it's the one with the guy with a bleeding nose,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  hehe..might as well ask for help here..ingenious i say
2)what's your favorite band?
3)favourite  ds game ?

oohh...Happy birthday!! Grog for everyone!!


----------



## Tomobobo (Mar 22, 2007)

1.) If you were a ninja, would you wear the white clothes or the black clothes?

2.) If you were bitten by a zombie, would you kill yourself or go to the other side.  (No one saw you get bitten)

3.) Have you ever lit a paper sack full of dog shit on fire, then stuck it on someone's door step and ran?


----------



## Foie (Mar 22, 2007)

1) What would you do if you were the last person on Earth?

2) Ded huked on fonix werk fer yu?

3) How much would could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 22, 2007)

1: whats your username mean?
2: is gbatemp your favourite forum?
3: sum something up in one word


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> 1) Whose birthday is it tomorrow?
> 
> 1. Chaka--Chaka--Chaka--Chaka
> Chaka Khan
> ...


3. Eh, whatcha say sonny? Battery's runnin' low on muh earamajigger.


----------



## Westside (Mar 22, 2007)

1. Whose mother are you?
2. What's your favourite game?
3. Do you use the Hoff soap?


----------



## Spikey (Mar 22, 2007)

1. What is the last thing you would do on GBATemp if you knew that for some reason or another it would be your last time on it? Explain.
2. If you could have the ability to speak with only one type of animal, but not maintain the ability to speak ANY human language, which animal would it be?
3. Favorite Slot-1 cart?


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(sipoon @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> 1)In quickspot can you find all the differences in picture 10 ? it's the one with the guy with a bleeding nose,Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deadmon (Mar 22, 2007)

1. Do you pick up pennies from the ground? (coins, etc.)
2. Glass is half full, or half empty?
3. Do you wear a watch?


And happy early b-day


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> 1.) If you were a ninja, would you wear the white clothes or the black clothes?
> 
> You tell me honey, does my butt look big in these?
> 
> ...


Roughly 12... smoothly around 6.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> 1: whats your username mean?
> 
> It's from my favorite book by my favorite author.. Mother Night, by Kurt Vonnegut.
> I picked it when I was first logging on to bbs's back in the early 80's.
> ...


Life, the Universe, and Everything?...
Wave! (tshu agrees with me on this, so you know it's true!)


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> 1. Whose mother are you?
> 
> Literally, no one's... figuratively, I assumed the traditional task of mother by being a stay at home dad for my two kids. But rest assured, they call me daddy. A am rather motherly though, personality-wise. Now finish your vegetables and go clean your room!
> 
> ...


I'm waiting for the Hoff soap-on-a-rope...
.. or maybe I'm not.
.. yeah, I'm not.


----------



## nintendofreak (Mar 22, 2007)

1. Favorite Hobby/ past time?
2. How was your childhood? 
3.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(spikeygcps2 @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> 1. What is the last thing you would do on GBATemp if you knew that for some reason or another it would be your last time on it? Explain.
> 
> I'd say thank you, one more time...
> .. probably with a low-rent photoshop in tow.
> ...


Prolly R4, cuz it's cheap and skinnable. Good features for the price. I haven't really looked into it though, since I don't have the money to spend, and I'm happy with my G6 Lite.


----------



## rest0re (Mar 22, 2007)

- are you pervert because in your avatar there is cowboy riding on dog?
- serious side, AMIGA or ATARI and why?
- 68K forever right?


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(deadmon @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> 1. Do you pick up pennies from the ground? (coins, etc.)
> 
> Oh hellz yeah! Free money? You kiddin'?
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. Please throw a penny or two on the ground in my honor. I'll find it, I can smell 'em.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 22, 2007)

1)how did you get so good at photoshop
2)what was the expression on your face when you got asked to be a mod.
3)what was your first gaming system.


----------



## sipoon (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(sipoon @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> 2)what's your favorite band?


Easy.. *Blue Öyster Cult*, MOAR COWBELL!

oooeer, i fears the reaper....haha moar cowbell


----------



## Orc (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> But in fact, I was just about to say goodbye to GBAtemp, and the very week I was planning my departure (it was gonna be good too, trust me) Costello up and invited me to be a moderator. I couldn't say no... and I'm still having fun.


Funny you did the somewhat the same thing to me, when you sent that PM to me to check out how I'm doing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That's fucking superhero shit there.


----------



## Opium (Mar 22, 2007)

1. What do you do when you want to relax?
2. Do you have a hero? If so who?
3. What day of the week do you like best?


----------



## m|kk| (Mar 22, 2007)

1. What is your favorite episode of MST3K? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. In PhotoShop, if you could only have Rubber Stamp or Spot Healing Tool, which would you go with and why?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. If you used any not-free BBSes back in the day, were you one of the people who gave credits out to others in need, or were you a leecher?


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> 1. Favorite Hobby/ past time?
> 
> Drumming. I don't have my kit set up right now, but I've got bongos, and I'm not a-skeered ta use 'em!
> I drum on everything, since I was a kid. Washing machines are my fave though.
> ...


----------



## Smuff (Mar 22, 2007)

1. Is there a famous person you could say you looked a bit alike, and if so, who is it ?

2. Favourite comedy show ?

3. If you were going bald, would you 
a) shave it all off - to hell with it
or 
b) adopt a dodgy looking "comb-over" ?


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> - are you pervert because in your avatar there is cowboy riding on dog?
> 
> Just to lay this to rest:
> (forgive the Nazi symbols, the book's main character is a U.S. spy operating in Germany during WWII)
> ...


I'll always have a Classic Mac and an Amiga in my arsenal. For me, they represent the paradigm shift that brought computers into the art world.


----------



## spokenrope (Mar 22, 2007)

Awesome that you're a Vonnegut fan, dude.  I've got pretty much all of his books, and I've never read Mother Night before.  I'll have to pick that one up next time I'm in a book store.

1 - What is the key to happiness?

2 - What's your biggest pet peeve?

3 - What is the key to having a successful marriage?


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> 1)how did you get so good at photoshop
> 
> First of all, I don't consider myself that good. I'm a hack... Hack It Out! that's my motto.
> I got as good as I am by playing. I never did a lot of drawing until I got my first paint program (KoalaPaint on the C-64.) When my brother got an original Macintosh, I spent hours and hours on MacPaint. When the Amiga, and DeluxePaint came along, I discovered compositing. When Art Department for Amiga came out, I started playing with filters and transforms (Laplace FTW!) When I finally landed in Photoshop, well, heaven was there. I'm currently exploring The Gimp, and enjoying it quite a bit. Also, I do a lot of web tutorials, my favorite being exploring everything Bert Monroy has to offer over at PixelPerfect.
> ...


Handheld = Mattel Football
Console = Pong (yes, I'm _that_ old.)


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 22, 2007)

who doesn't love the word glee  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good old pong never gets old either. I wish i seen your generations faces when pong came out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> 1. What do you do when you want to relax?
> 
> Play with my kids. When they aren't around, talking to friends (I love to talk.) Playing in Photoshop or GarageBand. Reading GBAtemp and FARK. I don't watch much tv, but I like a movie once in a while. I'm not beyond reading a good book, my neighbor just loaned me Sidney Poitier's book, The Measure of a Man: A Spiritual Autobiography, looking forward to that one. Also I really like that Sand.nds homebrew when I've just got a minute or two to relax. Listening to old comedy records is also a favorite, Bob & Ray and Firesign Theatre being faves there. Oh, and drumming of course, lately playing guitar which I'm just learning. Jeez, lots of stuff, it's finding the time to relax that's the issue.
> 
> ...


The same one that I dread most... Sunday. Since my wife and I separated, we have joint custody of our two boys. She has them for a week, then I have them for a week. We transfer the kids on Sunday. I hate it when they leave, and I love it when they come home to me.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> It wasn't called that when I was a kid, but yes, I had a phonics set, and I think it worked pretty well.
> I'm definitely an excellent speller... and of course it's five minutes till Wapner... gotta watch Wapner...



I bet you're a good driver too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've really been looking forward to this session, as I believe mthrnite has much wisdom to share with us.  My only regret is that I have but 3 questions to give...

1.  What drew you to Unitarian Universalism?  Are you still an active participant, or has your faith recently been shaken?  Would you recommend it to others?

2.  Did your wife run off with John Mayer?  If not, please provide an alternative explanation for your exuberant hatred of a fellow musician.

3.  As an adult with a family and (I assume) responsibilities, how do you balance those responsibilities with your participation in this forum?


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Magenta @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> 1. What is your favorite episode of MST3K?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lurked mainly. Leeched some, but I worked at a computer store at the time, so mainly downloaded utilities and text files and stuff. I set up an All American BBS for a while, but it didn't get very far, cuz I didn't have a dedicated line.


----------



## nintendofreak (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(sipoon @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sipoon @ Mar 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 2)what's your favorite band?
> ...


Blue Öyster Cult FTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=462...ndpost&p=586689


----------



## Mewgia (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Magenta @ Mar 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. What is your favorite episode of MST3K?
> ...


I have no questions for you, but I must say that MST3K's Robot Monster is HILARIOUS . My dad has a bunch of old MST3K tapes and that has to be the best one. My family (well, except my mom) pretends to belong to "Ro-manism," (we're atheist normally) the worship of all things Ro-man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
*goes off to watch the Mystery Science Theater 3000 Ro-man tape for the thousandth time*
I recommend that everyone see that, any way possible.
Seriously.


----------



## m|kk| (Mar 22, 2007)

Spikey and I are going to watch "Robot Monster" tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TY for the recommendation and your thoughtful answers!


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> 1. Is there a famous person you could say you looked a bit alike, and if so, who is it ?
> 
> I truly have no idea. When I was a teenager I could match my face up perfectly with the embossed silver face of Ace Frehley inside of KISS's Double Platinum album. I'm kinda glad I didn't end up looking like he does now though. I'll show you a picture of me below, and you tell me if I remind you of anybody, chances are I don't.
> 
> ...


I'm bald. See?





I used to have lots and lots of hair. See?





It started falling out when I was in my twenties, eventually I did the ponytail thing to mask it somewhat. When it got obvious though, in my thirties, I chopped it.

Bonus off-topic picture I found while looking for the hairy one.
I had a monkey when I was a kid. See?




(yes, those are plaid slacks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## m|kk| (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow... I wonder if Spikey will go bald?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seeing your before and after pics makes me think about that   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll still love him tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> Awesome that you're a Vonnegut fan, dude.Â I've got pretty much all of his books, and I've never read Mother Night before.Â I'll have to pick that one up next time I'm in a book store.
> 
> Also if you haven't read them:
> Sirens of Titan
> ...


Honesty and perseverance... and empathy... and being good company to your spouse.
Then again, my wife _did_ leave me, so maybe you're asking the wrong guy.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(spokenrope @ Mar 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 1 - What is the key to happiness?
> ...



My new bumper sticker.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(jdtsm22 @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> 1.Â What drew you to Unitarian Universalism?Â Are you still an active participant, or has your faith recently been shaken?Â Would you recommend it to others?
> 
> I'm an atheist. They welcome atheists. I lived a rather sequestered life when I was with my wife. When she left, I was eager to expand my social life, and find an avenue to help others effectively. They best fit the bill. I'm still not a member, but I still go, and will probably join soon. They seem to follow the same ideals as I do, and they don't tend to wrap it up in supernatural clothing. As far as my faith being shaken, the only faith I have is in my fellow man, and that's gonna be pretty hard to shake. And, yes, I would recommend trying it. Again, I'm not fully in yet, but so far I like what I've seen.
> 
> ...


I leave the computer on and check in when I can. My life is very "hurry up and wait" right now, but when things smooth out a bit, I'll be a little more pressed to find the time I'm sure. Still, I don't sleep much, so you can pretty much bank on me being around at night regardless. This week I've got my boys here, and they have pink eye, so we can't go to the park or visit friends till it clears up. That's why I've had time to answer all these questions. Lucky me, right? My eye itches..


----------



## lagman (Mar 22, 2007)

1-Do you remember me?

2-Do you know how much I´ve missed ya?

3-Can you believe we´re on the top of a World Wonder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








4- How´s everything going?

5-There´s no more Penn Radio Show, what should I be listening now?

6-I must have a son ´cause right now I´m the last Laguer , but I really want a daughter, what should I do?

7- Are you a strict mod? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8- Can you change my username? I don´t want to be *actual_username* anymore  ?

9-Can I make 10 questions?

10-In 2 moths I´ll present the test to get into the college –Psichology-  any suggestions?


----------



## Fatal (Mar 22, 2007)

1.) Who would win, Superman or Goku?
2.) If it is 0 degrees on monday and twice as cold on tuesday, how cold is it on tuesday?
3.) Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet?
4.) ???


----------



## spokenrope (Mar 22, 2007)

Dude!  Those pants look like they would camouflage perfectly with that couch!

And the monkey explains a lot, I think.


----------



## sipoon (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I used to have lots and lots of hair. See?



Sir......that looks like a lady


----------



## spokenrope (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(sipoon @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> Sir......that looks like a ladyÂ



I just figured he posted a picture of Yoko Ono as a jokeo.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 22, 2007)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> 1-Do you remember me?
> *A. Dag Lag! I thought you wuz dead hermano!*
> 
> 2-Do you know how much I´ve missed ya?
> ...


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 22, 2007)

1.) Are your fingers enjoying the workout? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.) Favorite video game hero or heroine and why?

3.) Bestedest burfday eber and whys?












*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Fatal @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> 1.) Who would win, Superman or Goku?
> *A. Goku, cuz he's Goku... Man, how many episodes would that fight span...
> .. oh yeah, OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAND!!!!! *
> 
> ...


----------



## Qpido (Mar 23, 2007)

Wooohh Happy Birthday soon mistahnoit!
I'm back from being busy this week, so here's my Q's.

1) What is the most kinkiest or dirtiest sex toy you've ever used?
2) What is the most recently used?
3) What is your favorite?!

And don't lie!

Q~


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 23, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Mar 22 2007, 06:53 PM)]1.) Are your fingers enjoying the workout?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Qpido @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> Wooohh Happy Birthday soon mistahnoit!
> I'm back from being busy this week, so here's my Q's.
> 
> 1) What is the most kinkiest or dirtiest sex toy you've ever used?
> ...


----------



## tshu (Mar 23, 2007)

1) How many times per day do you brush your teeth?

2) Approximately how long do you spend brushing your teeth each time?

3) If you could be living, at your current age, in any decade, which would you pick?


----------



## TLSpartan (Mar 23, 2007)

1. jimmy hendrix's cover of all along the watch tower or bob dylans original.
2. was it slash or axl that destroyed guns n' roses(i reckon it was axl)
3.would you rather call your son(or daughter?) phillip or rodney


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 23, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> 1) How many times per day do you brush your teeth?
> *A. Soak once, brush twice, generally.*
> 
> 2) Approximately how long do you spend brushing your teeth each time?
> ...


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 23, 2007)

1. How many fingers am I holding up?
2. Did you see the gift I made for you?
3. ???
4. Profit!


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 23, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> 1. jimmy hendrix's cover of all along the watch tower or bob dylans original.
> *A. I like them both, with a ever so slight preference for the Hendrix version.*
> 
> 2. was it slash or axl that destroyed guns n' roses(i reckon it was axl)
> ...


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 23, 2007)

*Just a little cleanup here, since I was concentrating on questions primarily.*



QUOTE(Orc @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > But in fact, I was just about to say goodbye to GBAtemp, and the very week I was planning my departure (it was gonna be good too, trust me) Costello up and invited me to be a moderator. I couldn't say no... and I'm still having fun.
> ...


I got mistaken for a girl many times, from the back anyway. I figured it was just because I had a nice butt. Stopped happening when I cut my hair though, so I guess my butt wasn't that nice after all.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 23, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> I had a monkey when I was a kid. See?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do *NOT* go dissin the plaid!!!


----------



## m|kk| (Mar 23, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Mar 22 2007 said:


> 1) How many times per day do you brush your teeth?
> 
> 2) Approximately how long do you spend brushing your teeth each time?
> 
> 3) If you could be living, at your current age, in any decade, which would you pick?




Lemme guess - Everybody Votes Channel?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with open-ended questions!


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 23, 2007)

1. If you had to name yourself after a book (or a character in a book) by someone other than Kurt Vonnegut, what would it be, and why?

2. If you were a tuba, who would you most like to be played by?

3. How many fingers are you holding up?


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 23, 2007)

QUOTE(destructobot @ Mar 23 2007 said:


> 1. If you had to name yourself after a book (or a character in a book) by someone other than Kurt Vonnegut, what would it be, and why?
> *A. Probably Mycroft, from Heinlein's The Moon is a Harsh Mistress. Self aware computers are cool, ones that tell stupid jokes doubly so.*
> 
> 2. If you were a tuba, who would you most like to be played by?
> ...


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 24, 2007)

*---> This session has ended. The next session can be found HERE! *


----------

